# Strings run sound..



## skt (Jan 21, 2021)

Hello everyone. I am using the staff pad app. Don't you ever feel that Strings RUN sounds weird? It's been playing awkwardly or messed up on certain instruments from some time. Or I used a dynamic mark, but the volume of the sound is not much different than that. Anyone like me?


----------



## jadi (Jan 21, 2021)

my experience is not only the strings. I find the woodwind far more buggy. For example the Berlin bassoon quits playing notes in certain sections of the score. No idea why


----------



## skt (Jan 21, 2021)

Yes. I think all instruments, including strings, are a bit odd. I have been using the staffpad app since early 2020. I paid for more than 7 instruments. I have been using it for my various tasks for a year. There have been instrument updates so far, but in my opinion, it hasn't changed much. Fixing one bug causes the bug in another. It's an innovative app, but there are so many things to fix. Honestly, I don't think there will be any improvement.. If you can't play, or if there is anything unusual, you should notify the support team. Because they don't test in-team until the user reports the problem. Anyway, I think it is an app that can be used for work. Unless there are bugs.


----------



## jadi (Jan 21, 2021)

My experience, the more adjustments you make, the buggier the score behaves. I intend, when a have a spare moment, to make a mail with an example file with problems


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jan 21, 2021)

Yep, the app is just crap. I decided to go back to pencil and paper, but the paper that I ordered turned out to be subpar. So I've ordered a new hammer and chisel, and this afternoon I am going down to the quarry to pick out stone for new tablets.


----------



## jadi (Jan 21, 2021)

Jett Hitt said:


> Yep, the app is just crap. I decided to go back to pencil and paper, but the paper that I ordered turned out to be subpar. So I've ordered a new hammer and chisel, and this afternoon I am going down to the quarry to pick out stone for new tablets.


🤣 Going retro, I see you also switched your car for a horse


----------



## JJP (Jan 21, 2021)

Good to see that horse can be locked though!


----------



## muratkayi (Jan 24, 2021)

I have had the playback stop on busy parts on a machine that was too old. The newer machine with higher RAM and CPU plays the same file without any problems


----------

